# Wallpaper



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Wallpaper shop opened in my street... never seen wallpaper here before but it loled busy with customers.. 

I wonder if they sell off odd bolts of paper to line drawers with


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I think there's one in Nasr City (around the corner from City Stars), they sell linen and stuff for curtains, drapery, etc.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This just seems to sell wallpaper, I might take a wander in later for a nosey. 

It always makes me smile how shops just pop up in the most unlikely of places,


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

So...if we want wallpaper, w'll have to take a trip to Egypt.....
Nobody here sells it any more!


----------

